# Kontrollkästchen/Checkbox automatisch aktivieren ! (für Profis) JavaScript



## donesteban2 (23. Nov 2009)

Ich habe das Problem das ich bei meiner Email Adresse, sehr viele Regeln anklicken muss um sie anzuwenden, weil das aber soviele sind und immer mehr werden brauche ich ein Programm ein Java Befehl oder was auch immer welches für mich diese Kästchen automatisch aktiviert.
Hier ist ein ein ScreenShot-Teil um mal zu zeigen wieviele Checkboxen das sind(ist noch nicht alles):

JPEG:
http://upload.worldofplayers.de/files/0U9mJooYrukLcUnbenannt.JPG



PS:
Ich habs mit hilfe von irgendwelchen Foren Usern mal hinbekommen das es mit dem Firefox-Addon Grasemonkey funktioniert hat!


Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!
Ich wäre euch super Dankbar!!! §wink


----------



## madboy (23. Nov 2009)

Willst du einen JavaScript-Code, der die Checkboxen aktiviert, willst du ein Java-Programm schreiben, welches das tut oder willst du mittels Java die Seite abschicken, dass der Server "denkt", die Checkboxen wären selektiert gewesen? 
Java ist übrigens nicht JavaScript.

EDIT: lass bitte nächstes Mal das "(für Profis)" weg, klingt zu seltsam/arrogant/wasAuchImmer


----------



## donesteban2 (23. Nov 2009)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: lass bitte nächstes Mal das "(für Profis)" weg, klingt zu seltsam/arrogant/wasAuchImmer



Das war ja auch der Sinn der Sache, damit fühlen sich auch Leute angesprochen die meinen sie wären Profis und sind garnicht so extrem gut. Aber können mir trotzdem helfen 


Naja hab ne Lösung gefunden, werde sie später posten für diejenigen die das gleiche Problem oder Ähnliches haben und auch eine Lösung suchen


----------



## donesteban2 (29. Nov 2009)

Problem gelöst!!!
Kontrollkästchen/Checkbox automatisch aktivieren ! (für Profis) JavaScript - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2009)

*verschoben


----------

